# Trench Watch Strap



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

*Trench Watch Strap*


View Advert


Hello all.

Please could someone point me in the direction of a decent Trench Watch strap with the wider pad to fit 14mm wire lugs?

Many thanks




*Advertiser*

phil_kod



*Date*

21/10/17



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

